# hardcore show @ the blast-o-mat in denver (may 25th)



## simpletoremember (Apr 11, 2010)

It's my buddies band from Sacramento, Caulfield. They're pretty bad. so if you're in the area check it out it's only $5 bucks Soul Control and Like Wolves are from up state New York I believe and Bankrobber is from Denver... I didn't know if there was a flyer already so I just kind of took the liberty to make my own.


----------



## 69XnorXcalXbroX420 (May 8, 2010)

man i miss denver, would hope to maybe make it out there this summer. I know it might sound tacky to any number of people reading this to ask information about people or places form a town you passed through, but does the 509 house or murder inca still exist? or spaz house?

cool to see a sacramento band playing that show even if they do get too big for their brithches to play their hometown for whatever reason. (caulfield). I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## menu (May 10, 2010)

has this happened yet? Im like 60 miles from denver


----------

